# We lost Tony



## eduardo

*I am devastated... He flew out of the door. I was getting into the back yard and he flew onto my head and through the door. I was so stunned...:crying: I am seriously starting to think that I totally suck as a bird owner... This happened to me before, but we luckily found him.
We searched the area, put up the notices, put up an ad on Craigslist and contacted the local vet.
I am so afraid that this truly may be the end of my Tony
Right behind our backyard there is a slope, a road, and then woods....
I can't believe he is gone...*


----------



## aluz

Oh my god, I'm so sorry to hear this very shocking, terrible news... 
I'm sending my prayers in hopes you will be reunited with your boy once again. ray:
Hugs to you in this very difficult time, I hope Candy is okay under the circumstances. :hug:


----------



## nuxi

Dee,I'm so sorry to hear such sad news!:hug: I hope and pray that you will get Tony back!ray:


----------



## Jonah

Prayer's for Tony's safe return. You are a good bird owner, thing's like this do happen...:hug:


----------



## Jedikeet

So sorry to hear that Tony flew away, Dee. How big is the nearby woods area? It may be possible that he's settled on a tree, so maybe your family can form a search party for him around that area. Hope he also flock calls to give you a beacon of where he is. That's how I was able to trace my first tiel who also flew away from us once. Hope Tony is okay and returns to you safely soon.:hug:


----------



## eduardo

*


Jedikeet said:



So sorry to hear that Tony flew away, Dee. How big is the nearby woods area? It may be possible that he's settled on a tree, so maybe your family can form a search party for him around that area. Hope he also flock calls to give you a beacon of where he is. That's how I was able to trace my first tiel who also flew away from us once. Hope Tony is okay and returns to you safely soon.:hug:

Click to expand...

This is northern Georgia. It's hilly and the trees are huge :crying::crying:
I am losing my hope...
He is the best bird, so funny and so tuned into me. We have had such a great bond... I am wondering if he was upset with us getting a puppy and not giving him enough attention*


----------



## Niamhf

Oh Dee that's awful I'm so so sorry. I can't imagine how stressful this is for you.
Don't beat yourself up though you definitely do NOT suck as a bird owner - you are a great bird parent. These things unfortunately happen sometimes. Try to keep positive - you got him back before. Perhaps also call the local schools and make them aware as one of the kids may find him.
Praying that Tony returns safely to you :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh Dee, my heart breaks for you . Please don't beat yourself up. It does not mean you're a bad bird owner, you're not, sometimes unfortunate things happen. :hug:

How was he recovered before? I hope and pray for you that you are reunited with Tony once again. I am so sorry.


----------



## StarlingWings

Dee, I'm devastatingly sorry that this happened. I can't imagine how you must be feeling! 
We all love Tony here, too, and are praying for his swift and safe return. 
Please, please don't be hard on yourself. I know that after the loss of little Hector and now Tony's escape, you may feel like you're doing something wrong. But the truth is, everyone has an accident, and you just happened to be burdened with more than usual. It was an accident and it was NOT your fault, Dee. Please feel better and keep us posted, okay? 
I'm sending you lots of hugs and best wishes. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee

*:hug: Dee, I'm so very sorry to hear that Tony escaped.
Please try to stay positive. There is a very good chance you will get him back since he is so bonded to you. I'm sure you and your family have been out walking in the woods, calling for him. Contact as many of the local shelters as possible as well if you haven't already done so. Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers for Tony's safe return.*


----------



## Jo Ann

*We*

It is a real bummer to have Tony Fly. Praying for his safe return. Use this event to introduce your family to your neighbors and show them a picture of Tony on a flyer with all contact info and his leg band number. The new home 
is stressful and confusing for everyone. Be sure the kids know how to get home and have contact info on them. I felt terrible when we lost Chubby. Sending prayers for a safe return to you or a safe home for Tony. Stand still and take stock for everyone in the house and reset safe procedures that were in place in the old home. We have screen curtains so the birds cannot get to an outside door and it reminds adults to stop and check. Collections Etc has great screen curtains on rods for 9 to 12 dollars. Even sheers help stop the birds getting near outer door. Warm weather will provide food sources but watch for cats etc. This is a mistake. Please do not beat your self up. Spend your energy doing positive things like asking neighbors for help. Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug:


----------



## jellyblue

Oh Dee, I am so sorry. But think how much Tony must miss you. Don't give up hope. He may find his way home or maybe someone will find him and keep him safe. Prayers are with you and Tony.


----------



## Budget baby

Dee, please don't blame yourself, you are one of TB best and most reliable members to follow advice and seek reassurance when not sure.
Tony just saw an opportunity so he took it. Stay positive, keep looking place Candy outside whenever possible he might hear her. Walk around as I am sure you have been. We are all praying for a safe and happy return of Tony soon.:hug:ray:


----------



## Didoushkaya

Very sorry to hear about Tony. There is absolutely nothing any of us can do to prevent those accidents -short of installing double doors and windows all around the house. These guys can get too curious and adventurous for their own good, unfortunately.
I am hoping very hard that you will find Tony again.


----------



## eduardo

*Thank you all for your kinds words...
I spent over an hour this evening walking around the large residential area in which direction I thought he might have gone. Cried my eyes out to a poor guy who happened to be in his front yard watering the bushes.
At this point, it would really be a miracle if he showed up. There are just too many tall trees, too much wilderness around. Saw a hawk and a cat while walking around :crying: made me feel even worse.
I feel awful, like I lost a very close friend. Because that's what he is to me...
I know people think it's just a bird, but he was not only a bird...*


----------



## Wiki

Hey now - we all know there's no such thing as "just a bird", we feel for you, and we're here for you. :grouphug:

A couple other things to consider:

* Facebook lost pets in your area - there are many pages set up in communities to share and report lost pets. This would be a good option.
* parrotalert.com - may be worth an entry there as well, as rescues often look there.
* It's worth having a read of a story of a successful lost and found like this one, just to get an idea of how far a bird can get: Trained Parrot Blog - Cape Parrot Lost and Then Found - Full Story (also amazing to read in the comments the way people prank call numbers in fliers! Awful, but good to be prepared.)


----------



## LynandIndigo

Dee I am so very sorry that Tony got out again... He is a tough little bird I am sure he will come home or maybe someone will find him and bring him back to you.... Dee people are so wrong when they say he is just a bird they are our world and part of our family.. I have had this said to me heaps of times they say he is just a bird I say no to whoever says it to me they are like our little children... Indigo means the world to me to I love him so much... Never think he is just a bird he is your life same with me and Indi...
Never give up hope I am sending you my prayers and hope Toby will come back to you... You are not a bad mum it was an accident..... Indi sends you a kiss...


----------



## Niamhf

Big Hugs 
I know there’s very little I can say to make you feel better and ease your stress. Our pets are not just objects like some petless people seem to think – they are our whole world and are loyal companions. The pain of losing them is severe and real and you should never ever have to apologise or feel inadequate about caring for them, loving them or grieving for them. 
I really hope Tony turns up for you and that you are reunited with him soon. As AnnMarie said, there are plenty of success stories out there and you have also experienced success with him in the past.


----------



## despoinaki

I just saw this! Dee I am so sorry this happened... 
Now I wish I was close so I could try to find him, really! First of all, you're not an irresponsible owner, this was a bad accident! It has happened to me more than once.. 
And you hit a very sensitive spot.. birds are our friends, members of our family and not only birds! They are "friends for life" and our lives become more charismatic when we own pets and we are friends with them!
I really hope Tony will return to you.. Keep looking for him with your family and friends.. hopefully he will appear..


----------



## Vargur

Im so sorry for Tony!

I know how you feel
i cried for a week after loosing one of my baby budgies out the window this winter.


----------



## Sixala

I feel so sad reading all this. I really hope that maybe he will show up again... The lack of knowledge of his wellbeing at the moment must be devastating...

But I've to agree with those who said "don't blame yourself"! I'm sure you tried your best to find to find him.


----------



## eduardo

*


Sixala said:



I feel so sad reading all this. I really hope that maybe he will show up again... The lack of knowledge of his wellbeing at the moment must be devastating...

Click to expand...

And that is exactly what is killing me right now... Is he hungry, scared, confused? Is he missing home? When I start thinking about it, I just can't stop crying. I cried so hard last night when I went to bed, and I don't really cry ( I am on a certain anxiety medication which makes it kind of hard for me to cry sometimes - weird, I know). 
I miss him sitting on my shoulder and bugging me. I miss his whistling and random flying around the living room...I just want him to come back...*


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Aww Dee, what a shock for you. I felt exactly the same when Frankie went missing. It's a very horrible thing to go through not knowing how they are/where they are.

Tony, come home little fellow. You are sorely missed and very much loved.


----------



## ParrotletsRock

I am so sorry to hear this Dee, I hope you get lucky a second time and find Tony, there is a page on Facebook called parrot911 (official) that keeps listings and has many people looking out for lost birds, maybe you can post him there also.


----------



## eduardo

*I posted some more n9tices around the neighborhood, one being right around the local grocery store. I also called several vets and the avian hospital/ vet who is going to post some kind of ad or notice for me. Apparently, they deal with lost birds like that.
I am going to repost my ad on CL too.
I am just so heartbroken...*


----------



## ParrotletsRock

I can only imagine how upset you must be, that is one of my worst nightmares. Prayers for his safe return!


----------



## eduardo

*


ParrotletsRock said:



I am so sorry to hear this Dee, I hope you get lucky a second time and find Tony, there is a page on Facebook called parrot911 (official) that keeps listings and has many people looking out for lost birds, maybe you can post him there also.

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the link. I just registered on Parrot 911. Who knows...*


----------



## Jonah

That a girl, don't give up hope. First, it is warm out, so weather is not a concern. Second, this time of year there is an abundance of food available he will not starve. Third, I'm sure he will find water, and they don't need much especially if they are getting moisture from the food they are eating. Fourth, Tony is a people oriented bird, and even though there are a lot of woods around you, I'm sure there are a lot of people too. I will continue praying for his safe return...:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo

Dee you know about my first budgie bluey. We had him out and mum said go and feed the magpies I went out the front door and I forgot bluey was sitting on mum so he followed me out the door. I felt like the worst person in the world and a bad mum. I cried my eyes out the whole day till the next day... Mum said it was an accident ... But I could hear him whistling in our area he was only out for one night... Next door came and told me the next day that bluey was in there front palm tree so I dashed inside got his cage and took it out I called bluey down as he was my bird he came down and hoped on my finger I quickly put him back in his cage what a relief to get him back. You think where do they sleep where can they get water is there wild cats hawks etc out there. Is he safe.. But someone was watching over him and he came back... When I got him back he said wanna get out I said no your not only inside the house... What a huge weight off my mind when I got him back. This is why I have my birds wings trimmed so go out the door.....Maybe Tony will come home like Bluey did....

Dee this could be the same for you Tony may come home someone might find him and see your adds... I am glad you are not giving up... Please keep us updated..... Sending you heaps of hugs...


----------



## FaeryBee

*This thread is Closed.

For the latest updates, please see the thread linked below:
http://talkbudgies.com/other-birds/292425-we-lost-tony-update.html*


----------

